# New Lew Clinchers- sub 1000g clincher set



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's a copy of an email I got from Lew racing. 

"We are now booking preorders for our clincher PRO VC-1 wheelset which will be shipping in January. The set weight will be sub 980grams and utilize the Tune freehub body. Please reply back if you want to get your order in the queue as we anticipate selling out of these quickly. The preorder price is $5495 (a $500 savings) and is valid through the end of the year."

I better get my order in


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

California L33 said:


> Here's a copy of an email I got from Lew racing.
> 
> "We are now booking preorders for our clincher PRO VC-1 wheelset which will be shipping in January. The set weight will be sub 980grams and utilize the Tune freehub body. Please reply back if you want to get your order in the queue as we anticipate selling out of these quickly. The preorder price is $5495 (a $500 savings) and is valid through the end of the year."
> 
> I better get my order in


You can get the LEW rims with custom hubs that are lighter and 1/2 that price.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> You can get the LEW rims with custom hubs that are lighter and 1/2 that price.


Gee, no kidding. I wonder who sells stuff like that?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Here's a copy of an email I got from Lew racing.
> 
> "We are now booking preorders for our clincher PRO VC-1 wheelset which will be shipping in January. The set weight will be sub 980grams and utilize the Tune freehub body. Please reply back if you want to get your order in the queue as we anticipate selling out of these quickly. The preorder price is $5495 (a $500 savings) and is valid through the end of the year."
> 
> I better get my order in


I got the same email and I was bit puzzled (to say the least).
You can get a custom Lew Tub with Tune hubs for $2500 and the rims cost $800 each.
The clincher rim is $1000 each and will cost $5500 by utilizing Tune Hub?
Someone's math is out whack....


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

cpark said:


> I got the same email and I was bit puzzled (to say the least).
> You can get a custom Lew Tub with Tune hubs for $2500 and the rims cost $800 each.
> The clincher rim is $1000 each and will cost $5500 by utilizing Tune Hub?
> Someone's math is out whack....


No. The VC-1 wheelset is the wheelset with the carbon/boron spokes, LEW hubshells, and so on. You will not find these built up by someone else. The tune hub on the VC-1 wheelsets is not the entire hub, just the free hub and another bit or two. The VC-1 wheels ride on boron axles.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Jul 4, 2004)

The spokes alone are worth the extra money just to look at 

Yum!

I'm wondering how well the Lew wheelsets hold up to every day riding. I'd love to get a set, but not if I can only use them 10 times a year...

- Jeremy -


----------

